# LeRoux, my "special" kitty.



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I got LeRoux last August from a pet store.

He had been moved from pet store to pet store for almost a whole year, and was never socialized properly.

When I got him, the pet store basically just wanted to get rid of him, because he was just too old to be sold. They asked for $100 to cover the vet bills (he came vaccinated, dewormed and had had a health checkup when he was a kitten). They said if someone did not take him home that week, that they were going to give him up to Berger Blanc (the municipal pound which has recently been shown to have mistreated the animals that end up there).

Not wanting him to be put down, I kind of rushed into the decision and brought him home within that week.

I didn't tell my mom until the day I brought him home, but we already had another cat, and while she was upset, she couldn't resist his clueless charm!

Despite all the yelling, LeRoux remained happy-go-lucky, even purring at my cat, Cha Cha, who had never seen another cat before in his entire life. Within that day my entire family fell in love with him.

He was so sweet and so dependent, not at all like Cha Cha, who had been raised in our home as a kitten.

That dependency proved to be a psychological problem, though. It turned out that he had hyperesthesia which was triggered by anxiety. He became extremely anxious and scared if left alone for a long time. At one point we were even given medication to give him if he did not settle down (he had a really bad bout of it a couple months ago) because if he didn't get better, he would have permanent brain damage.

Apparently, hyperesthesia can often occur in badly bred social breeds, such as siamese and orientals, if they are not interacted with from a young age. This probably means that LeRoux was from a kitten mill, and was probably considered a "bad" oriental and sold to the pet store as a just a "domestic" cat.

To this day, LeRoux is stuck to my hip when I am at home. He follows me everywhere I go, asking for pets and to be played with.

I don't know why I felt the need to post this today... but I guess I've just been reading a lot of horror stories about pet stores... so this is just another reason why people should adopt/rescue or purchase from a breeder!


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Poor guy. He's lucky to have you. I'm sure I would have anxiety and panic attacks if I was socially isolated for a year. He's a pretty cat.


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

LeRoux is a beautiful kitty!!! I love your video, also.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank youu

I love the boy to pieces. He can be such a pain (he's ALWAYS begging to play, and when I have Kashi out he ALWAYS wants to "pet" Kashi too, which Kashi, of course, does not appreciate :lol but he's so sweet.

I find that he looks like a kitten, even though he's almost 2 years old now, and still acts like one too.


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Awe. He seems like such a sweetie pie. He makes me miss my cat though; they look so much a like. He clung to me constantly too, we had so many adventures together haha xD


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

i have grown up always around cats, thats crazy no one wanted that beautiful cat and worse the way the pet store treated him  I am glad you gave him a wonderful homr even if he is so dependent its good to know while I love my hedgehogs, I have and always will be a cat lover first and most the feline species are just so interesting to me their playfulness and ways still leave me in awe in how they live their carefree lives


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

awww shae he's adorableee!! good thing he's got such a great mommy 

I totally agree with TWCOGAR - I love love loveeee hedgies but cats are my first love. they have always been in my life and have always held a very dear spot in my heart  

I have one crazy kitty right now - Smokey - she's my little princess  and shes an all gray persian. I've always had persians from breeders, their smooshy little faces make me melt! I can't help but spoil her  I'll have to post some pics of her! she's deff my "special" girl also, so I know what you mean :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Cats define a sense of respect unlike any other animal while they're dependent I find no animal that better trains their owner  A cat demands you respect before they will bend to certain requests 

A few years ago my family took in a runt named waffles that little guy is the most OCD cat ever and so as my mother would but it squirrly! He just is so covert and yet precise and always walks into a room like its the first time and his nose in the air and eyes just barely open making the most amazing smile! His tail is always hooked so its like watching a bumper car go around and he springs on his feet, also he loves to gnaw boxes! I couldn't imagine life without my cats ^.^ sadly they are all left in my moms care while I live in the city


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

LeRoux looks like such a sweetheart and I lovvve the video's commentary. He's talking to me   . I can't imagine being stuck in a glass display for a year. I'm so so glad you rescued him, but it makes me sad to think about the countless number of precious animals that aren't. *sigh*


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone ^_^

mizgoldstein, please do post pictures! I actually love Exotic Shorthairs and Persians, but I think my favorite breed of cat is the Japanese Bobtail :3 I love dynamic and energetic cats ^_^

TWOCGAR, Waffles sounds adorable ^_^ LeRoux is so love-starved lol, he wins us over with his cuteness  He gets bullied a bit by my other kitty, because Cha Cha (the other one) was rescued when he was very small, so he thinks he's the man of the house :lol: LeRoux, on the other hand, is probably the most docile and submissive cat I've come across. He gets into a lot of trouble, though, because he gets a little TOO curious about everything :lol:


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Aww. That's so cute x) that story just reminded me of a cat my friend rescued a while ago. He was a stray since birth, just around were I used to live. The funny part was his name, bike parts. Because he used to live in a little nest of bike parts before he was rescued. x3 he's such a friendly kitty now though, loves attention haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's my Waffles, its a bit of an older picture but he always looks like that happy and eyes barely open lol


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I dunno how I missed this thread when it was first written, but I loved hearing about LeRoux! He sounds like such a sweetheart, and is so lucky to have found a good home with you. I love his name too! All the other kitty stories are adorable too - and I love that photo of Waffles!!

My boyfriend has a Bengal cat (named Sploitz), and he has, by far, the most personality of any cat I've met. He doesn't usually like to be held or beg for attention, except in the mornings, when he decides he needs your love and just can't take you being asleep ANY. LONGER! He is so full of energy - he darts around the house all the time, running up and down the stairs, pouncing and playing. He also loves to play fetch, which I'd never seen a cat do before. (Of course, it has to be only with certain toys and only at certain times, because he's a cat. :roll: ) He drives me crazy sometimes, but I love him. It doesn't hurt that he's very pretty! :lol:


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Love it. I'm a sucker for animals in need. That is why I have 7 cats currently, and my hedgie. I hate seeing neglected and abandoned kitties. We have taken in some "special" ones over the years.


----------

